# Help me rig up my Elite Mini?



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey
I just got the Hatch n Feeder baby brine shrimp thing. It feeds baby brine shrimp automatically, it's pretty nice. Only problem is I don't have an air pump. I do have an Elite Mini Filter that I am going to use for the fry and it has an airline tube hooked up to it. I also don't have any more plug sockets so I need the Hatch n Feeder and the Sponge Filter running off the same air pump. Is this possible? Can I just get a T-fitting and put it on the end of my Elite Mini Pro and attach it to my Hatch n Feeder? Or is the Elite Mini Air Pump sucking in air and it can't be done? I thought the Mini Filter was compeltely submerged, but they have it so the sponge filter is submerged and an airline tubing stays out of the water, which makes me think it's blowing oxygen out as like an exhaust type thing. Am I correct? Can I just get a T-fitting and put it on the end of the tubing where the air goes out?

Pictures help:

Mini Filter and Mini Filter End-





Hatch n Feeder and Airline-


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am pretty sure if i just get this:

http://www.petco.com/product/109907...e.aspx?Ntt=brass air line&OneResultRedirect=1

attach each line to the top, then cut off a piece of tubing from the hatch n feeder line since they gave me like 20 feet, and stick that end into the filter, this should work right.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

actually can someone help me? can this be done or not?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i think the filter sucks air in from the top and blows it out underneath the water. is there anyway to attach my hatch n breeder to this?


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

can someone please chime in on this, its really bugging me and i have no clue what i can do?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for help!
(People might also not know, too.)


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Maybe you could get one of those things that you plug into the socket and it has 3 electric sockets on it. Then, you can just use the things without the air hose t adapter thingy.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i found out as i had figured, the elite mini only sucks air in, doesnt blow out which i need for the hatcher. i figured id just buy an air pump, theyre 10 bucks and keep the elite mini. instead of getting a sponge itself and returning the filter its cheaper just to keep it and run them both. i found a surge protector so i got enough outlets now. cant wait until my water cycle is done so i can start breeding! again, if anyone wants females or males who will be veil tail and crown tail with a red/blue mix, let me know. theyre gonna be very healthy. i figure the money i spent on the used tank compared to the new tank, i can afford to get a 10 dollar air pump, so its not a big deal.


----------

